# Bridesmaid? More like the blob that ate the wedding!



## GingerPanda

I'm to be a bridesmaid in a friend's wedding on July 25th. When she first got engaged at the end of 2012, I was super excited. But now it's about two years and two miscarriages later, and I've gained 30 lbs! It really is one of those "I wish I was still as fat as I was the first time I thought I was fat" moments!

It really doesn't help that we got no say or input in the dresses we were going to wear. We just had to go tell them what size we needed, suck it up, and fork out the $200 for dress and shoes. Which is a shame, because the dresses are horrible. They're hot pink, and they make me look like a giant blob of Pepto-Bismol. (I guess you could say they're "Pepto-Abismal". *badum tsh*)

Anyway, I don't know how much I'll be able to lose before this summer, but I figure it wouldn't hurt to... you know... NOT be obese. So hopefully this will help hold me to it!

Follow and friend me on:

*MyFitnessPal.com* @ GingerPandemic
*Fitbit* @ www.fitbit.com/user/2C7FH7


https://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/buff.gif


----------



## GingerPanda

*Height:* 5' 6"
*Weight:* 185 lbs

*Bust:* 42"
*Waist:* 36"
*Hips:* 44"
*Thighs:* 25"

*US Dress Size:* 14 or 16 (boobs, y'all)




Holy back-tits, Batman! I'd really like to lose those!
 



Attached Files:







4-23-14_185.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## GingerPanda

*Breakfast:* 4 hard-boiled eggs (310 cal)

*Workout:* Approximately 835 calories burned 

3 reps 15 crunches
40 minute Fat Burning Program on treadmill (1.5 miles)
3 reps 15 crunches
15 minutes leisurely walking

*Lunch:* 2 cans lite pears (572 cal)

*Dinner:* Chuy's! Chips (146 cal) and Southwestern (767 cal)


A lesson in reading labels... Just because you look at the can, and it says 60 calories, does NOT mean that the whole can is only 60 calories! Sneaky jerks! Who gets 3.5 servings out of a can?! I don't know anyone who sits down and eats a third of a can of fruit at a time! :sulk:


----------



## confuzion

Here to cheer you on and stalk your progress! Love the opening post :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Cheering you on as well! 

Got a good laugh out of your "pepto-abismal" dress description ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies! Welcome! Keep me motivated! :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

You mentioned paleo, do you have any set plans for that yet or just slowly easing into it?


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs has done paleo before. And I cook for him, so I have effectively done paleo with more cheating than recommended. :haha:

We're going for high protein and low carbs, mostly.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Here for cheerleading duty.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I'm paleo too :) xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

High protein, low carb will do it. Just make sure you don't go too low (especially not for too long, if you Atkins or something). I've been at or about 80 g/ carbs a day since the end of last July and it's manageable. I cheat more often than I should (Hubster needs a fry party at Red Robin, etc.), but largely stick to it. 

I about died laughing at your claims to obesity. You are less than an inch shorter than I am and I'm pretty sure you are below the "obese" threshold... I know because I am obsessed with being "mildly obese" by the end of the month. Haha, because I started barely "morbidly obese" so for me, it's another step in the right direction. I am sure you will get back into normal weight very quickly!


----------



## confuzion

Agreed you don't look even close to obese looking at your before photos!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I am just shy of being considered obese because of my BMI. But BMI is totally bullcrap, especially since my legs are so muscular. Muscle is heavy.


----------



## confuzion

I agree. BMI is stupid and one of my pet peeves. I don't know why doctors use it when it's so flawed.


----------



## Pirate

Here!


----------



## LillyTame

Here to cheer you on, my dear! Love your stats post...you are so much braver than me! Come by The Gym some times and hang out with us! :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

BMI is flawed, but not as much as people want it to be. I am extremely muscular, I won awards for power lifting when I had barely hit puberty. I was bench pressing over 200 pounds, deadlifting over 300 - big, grown man, heavy weights. And I swore the BMI chart was flawed... and then I started losing weight (the first time circa 2003-2006). And I got down to 154 pounds (barely in normal weight range) and honestly, I could still afford to lose a few pounds. And my muscle mass/ density is very much still there, it just means I'll be healthier at the upper end of normal than the lower end, bottoms out at 119 for me. That is true for most people, with extreme exceptions. Once you are in the lower over weight/ normal weight bracket, most body fat estimation methods and gizmos are highly accurate, and are better at that point.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the info, Clandie!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Don't get me wrong - I WISH it was as skewed as people want it to be! I have a friend who's completely self-deluded (extra embarrassing because she's a biological scientist). She's convinced it's not healthy for her to weigh less than 200 pounds, claims she's 6 feet tall (more like 5' 9", as Hubster is 6' 1" and she's several inches shorter than him, even in heels). The only thing she has succeeding in doing is prevented herself from obtaining real health or wellness and I don't think you want to be in your own way, which is why I wanted to share.


----------



## Warby

Great first day, especially all that exercise!

Would you like a weight loss buddy? I am going to a wedding in Ireland in July and I am trying to lose some weight for it. I'd love someone to check in with and it would help keep me accountable.


----------



## GingerPanda

I appreciate reality checks!

According to BMI, my ideal weight is 140 lbs, so that's my goal. I haven't been 140 lbs since I was 14 and busting my ass in guard. My body just doesn't want to weigh 140. It would prefer to hover around 160.

But I'm thinking some of that was due to poor teen diet and undiagnosed/untreated PCOS. I've started taking my Metformin again, so maybe it will help my body let go of a little weight.

Too bad my doc won't prescribe the time-release Metformin like Laura suggested. The regular Metformin makes you poop. A LOT. Just so everybody knows. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Warby said:


> Great first day, especially all that exercise!
> 
> Would you like a weight loss buddy? I am going to a wedding in Ireland in July and I am trying to lose some weight for it. I'd love someone to check in with and it would help keep me accountable.

I would love as many weight loss buddies as I can get! My biggest fear is that I'll get lazy and just let it go.


----------



## Warby

Cool.

I have a fitbit flex (bracelet that counts steps, heartrate, measures sleep, etc). You can synch it with My Fitness Pal.

I try to meet my goal of 10 000 steps per day which for me means that I have to go on some dedicated walks.

I find it motivating. I have four other fitbit friends so I can see how many steps they each have over the last seven days. I am currently in the #2 position but am trying to overtake the leader!

Foodwise, I have been on a breakfast smoothie kick lately. I make them myself and I think that they are pretty healthy. Some 1% milk, some juice, some fat free, sugar free Greek yogurt and some frozen berries (just plain frozen berries). Whir it around the blender. Yum! I know the juice is not that great for me but I only end up with around 1/3 of a cup in my smoothie glass. The milk and yogurt provide protein and calcium, and the berries have fiber and other nutrients.

I also had coffee with a splash of milk. I think I would die without coffee.


----------



## ClandestineTX

GingerPanda said:


> I appreciate reality checks!
> 
> According to BMI, my ideal weight is 140 lbs, so that's my goal. I haven't been 140 lbs since I was 14 and busting my ass in guard. My body just doesn't want to weigh 140. It would prefer to hover around 160.
> 
> But I'm thinking some of that was due to poor teen diet and undiagnosed/untreated PCOS. I've started taking my Metformin again, so maybe it will help my body let go of a little weight.
> 
> Too bad my doc won't prescribe the time-release Metformin like Laura suggested. The regular Metformin makes you poop. A LOT. Just so everybody knows. :haha:

Usually there's a range, how did you get an "ideal" estimate? The range for me, which should be very similar to you is like 119-157. My goal is actually 164, at least for now. Interestingly having an "overweight" BMI actually is correlated with greater longevity, versus "normal" BMI. 

PCOS can be a huge bitch, from what I understand, but keeping your carb intake low should counteract the predisposition to developing insulin resistance - as will exercise!


----------



## GingerPanda

I officially have a Fitbit Flex! I've synced it with my computer and MyFitnessPal, and I'm wearing it now.


----------



## LillyTame

woohoo!


----------



## Warby

GingerPanda said:



> I officially have a Fitbit Flex! I've synced it with my computer and MyFitnessPal, and I'm wearing it now.

Want to be fitbit buddies? I will PM you my email address if you do.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure! I want to be Fitbit buddies with everyone! (But I don't know how!)


And I weighed myself today, and I have lost two pounds, even after eating lunch!


----------



## mirandaprice

Yay! 2lbs already and a fitbit flex!

Sounds like a good day so far!


----------



## GingerPanda

*Breakfast:* 2 hard-boiled eggs (155 cal)

*Lunch:* Ground beef, steamed broccoli, Diet Pepsi (391 cal)

*Dinner:* Stir-fry with onions, carrots, broccoli, 1 tbsp sauce (207 cal)


*Workout:* According to FitBit, I have burned 1866 calories today.

 3 reps 15 crunches
 40 minutes treadmill, 3.5mph 2% grade
 40 minutes leisurely walking
 30 minutes sword sparring with hubs
 4370 steps logged on FitBit (new, only worn from about 3pm)

*Daily Weigh-in:* 183


----------



## mirandaprice

I'd be careful with diet soda, it can be worse for you then even regular soda...I'll see if I can find it, but there have been a few articles explaining why. Something about the fake sugar they use and it may cause weight gain...

Other then that, I'm impressed with your excersising! You're kicking butt GP!


----------



## confuzion

Whoa. That's a lot of calories burned! Beautiful work!


----------



## GingerPanda

mirandaprice said:


> I'd be careful with diet soda, it can be worse for you then even regular soda...I'll see if I can find it, but there have been a few articles explaining why. Something about the fake sugar they use and it may cause weight gain...
> 
> Other then that, I'm impressed with your excersising! You're kicking butt GP!

Yes, it's not good for you, especially if you have diabetes. But I absolutely hate drinking water, and yesterday I forced myself to have 48 fl oz. Yuck! I deserved that diet pop. It was either that or one of my delicious peach ciders that has like 300-something calories in it.


----------



## GingerPanda

For those who are curious, sex adds like 500 steps to FitBit. :haha:


----------



## Warby

GingerPanda said:


> For those who are curious, sex adds like 500 steps to FitBit. :haha:

Bwa ha ha! 

There is a "friends" button on the fitbit dashboard, and you can enter email addresses to invite friends. Put my email address in there. I will PM it to you now.

GingerPanda, I am glad we are weight loss buddies. This is your thread; do you want me to post my diet/exercise summaries here or maybe somewhere else?


----------



## GingerPanda

Warby, I'm glad we're weight loss buddies too!

This is my journal to keep track of my personal progress. I wouldn't mind updates on your progress in here every so often, but I'd love if you had a journal of your own I could follow! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

*Breakfast:* Kroger brand Maple & Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal (160 cal) 

*Lunch:* Michelina's Lean Gourmet - Pepperoni Pizza Snack Rolls (200 cal)

*Dinner:* Steak, baked potato, and a cracker appetizer (1,137 cal)


*Workout:*

 6 reps 15 crunches
 40 minutes treadmill, 2.5mph 2% grade
 60 minutes leisurely walking
 10 minutes treadmill, 4.5mph
 3 reps 10 leg presses @ 30lbs
 45 minutes leisurely walking with hubs after dinner
 20,000+ steps on Fitbit!
 Approximately 3,121 calories burned today!

*What I'm Taking:*

 1 x One A Day Women's Active Metabolism
 3 x DietWorks Garcinia Cambogia 500mg
 3 x Metformin HCL 500mg


No snacks! I've been a champ! Went grocery shopping, and the bakery was *just* putting out fresh-baked donuts and muffins. Oh, they smelled so good, *but I was strong*!


----------



## Warby

That's some great willpower! Fresh baked donuts smell so good!

I will start my own journal then and let you know when I do! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't wait!

I just broke 15,000 steps for the day! Which is good, because we're going out to dinner tonight. :D


----------



## mirandaprice

At the rate you're going, if you keep it up, I see no reason you shouldn'tbe able to reach your goal!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome job!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone!

I had a big dinner (will update calorie counts soon) because hubs brought up his anorexic ex girlfriend, and made me promise I'd eat at least 1000 calories a day. Fair enough! I don't care about being _skinny_ anywhere near as much as I care about being _healthy_. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Broke 20,000 steps! :happydance:

Hubs and I went for a walk after dinner. It was nice!


----------



## ClandestineTX

This is a pretty decent estimation method for your basic caloric needs (assuming you have a normally-functioning metabolism):
https://www.fitnessfrog.com/calculators/tdee-calculator.html

You should try to eat at least 75-80% of your total daily energy expenditure per day. Cutting too much, you may stall your weight loss - or you lose the weight, but you force your body to use less (reducing your resting metabolism), which then makes your loss impossible to maintain. This is from someone who has had a life-long battle with obesity. My greatest and most long-lasting losses were slow and steady ones.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And hell yes to the 20K!


----------



## GingerPanda

Now, Clandie:

Would I calculate with my sedentary lifestyle that got me to this weight ("little or no exercise"), or would I calculate with my new lifestyle ("heavy exercise")?


----------



## ClandestineTX

New lifestyle with heavy exercise. Your body is going to interpret it's needs based on what is being demanded of it. Every 10% decrease in your body weight, you should recalculate it (as it takes fewer calories to maintain a smaller body). 

I forgot to mention the reason your metabolism slows if you don't eat enough is because your body will feed on muscle and bone to support strong deficits. It's one of the reasons anorexics are prone to heart conditions - the muscle is damaged to support life. In general, if you lose more than 1-2% of your body weight per week, you are losing something other than fat (water, muscle, bone, etc.).


----------



## GingerPanda

That puts my TDEE at 2825. So you say I should eat between about 2119 and 2260 calories a day? MyFitnessPal put my goal at 1240 a day. That's a pretty big difference. I had 1497 at dinner and felt a little guilty, even though I did approximately 3138 worth of exercise according to Fitbit.


----------



## confuzion

I can't believe how much you are exercising! Tired just reading it :haha:. You're my hero!


----------



## Warby

Wow! The only times I broke 20K were the days I spent wandering around Disneyland, and to and from the place we were staying. Go GingerPanda!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks everyone!

:bodyb:


----------



## mirandaprice

Myfitnesspal is really good for keeping track of calorie intake--but the calorie count they give you for daily consumption isn't always the best to go by, from what I understand.


----------



## GingerPanda

Woah!

I never thought that loosing weight *TOO FAST* would be a problem! My weigh-in this morning has me down to 179... That's 6 pounds since Wednesday! :shock:

Unhealthy, much?! I will *definitely* be upping my calorie intake to 2120 per day. My goal is to be *healthy*, not *skinny*!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Also - make sure you stay hydrated. I know you said you hate water, which is just the weirdest thing to me because I drink decaf coffee, unsweetened tea, and water - and that's about it these days. 

Try filtered water - I have a Zero water pitcher that gets rid of the taste that comes with our hard water here. Try things with a high water content (melons, especially). Other teas (maybe fruit teas, can sweeten with stevia... though less is more with stevia, if you overdo it it has a weird taste).


----------



## GingerPanda

I had 64 floz of water yesterday. I am making it a point to drink it, even if I don't like it. I had *nothing* to drink but water yesterday. My water intake is on my Fitbit profile.


----------



## ClandestineTX

You are already more diligent than I am! I don't track my water intake. I do carry a water bottle around with me 24/7, so I know I get enough. I also don't track calories, btw, just carbs. To be honest I am a bit anti-calorie counting, even, but my endocrine system/ metabolism is so broken - it's impossible to ask my body to adhere to the calories in-calories out math. If I eat too many carbs, I feel like shit. If I keep the carbs low and complex, moderating simple sugars in my diet, and stick to high protein, high (high quality) fats - my body is happy. So that's what I do.


----------



## GingerPanda

It's really interesting how everyone's so different!


----------



## Warby

Wow, awesome to see that weightloss! 

Here is the link to my journal. It is pretty boring so far:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...ss/2165121-warbys-new-weightloss-journal.html


----------



## GingerPanda

So my weight yesterday was incorrect. The WiiFit is the only "scale" I have (and I do have doubts as to its accuracy...), and I accidentally put my clothes in as "heavy" when they should have been "light". So that affected my weight. Still, I have lost about 4 lbs since I started!


----------



## GingerPanda

*AND* I fit into size 11 (US) jeans today! I was at a 12/14! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

GingerPanda said:


> *AND* I fit into size 11 (US) jeans today! I was at a 12/14! :happydance:

Woot woot :dance:


----------



## GingerPanda

They were tight, but they buttoned and zipped, and I wore them all day! Now I'm in the gym. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome


----------



## Pirate

Sounds like you're doing really well!


----------



## Warby

GingerPanda said:


> *AND* I fit into size 11 (US) jeans today! I was at a 12/14! :happydance:

Wow! I love been able to fit into smaller clothes (or more accurately, I WILL LOVE fitting into smaller clothes).

Good for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

So now that I upped my calorie intake to a healthier level, I'm regaining all the weight I lost. It's discouraging. :(


----------



## mirandaprice

You may be gaining muscle weight, especially if you're doing any sort of strength training workouts. 

You're still kicking butt! Fitting into smaller clothe is so much better then seeing a number on the scale change!


----------



## Warby

That is incredibly frustrating!

One thought, and I admittedly know nothing about it, but is your only scale still the Wii? Are they accurate? Maybe a regular scale would be better?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, my only scale is the Wii. I'm not at all convinced it's 100% accurate, but it's pretty close. We're kind of poor right now between paying the massive tax bill and car repairs. Scale can wait. :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

I second a real scale at the earliest convenience. Seems like something Goodwill would have a lot of!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs's OCD means anything second-hand is NEVER going to happen, especially something we'd be using our bare feet on. (It also means babies are going to be extra expensive for us, because we'll have to have everything new!) And with all our current money problems, scale is going to have to wait.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sure the wii will do for now. You don't need to be exact with pounds. We can weigh so much differently day-to-day, hour-to-hour by a pound or two. Scale can happen when all the financial stuff settles down :hugs:.

I see you're currently feeling "crappy" as your mood says. And I wanted to give you one of these (no matter how hard you struggle):

https://dashie.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/f/img/mlfw8813-hugs.gif

You'd probably have to take a full shower with anti-bac soap after but my hugs are worth the effort :D (in my humble opinion :haha:)


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh god, poor Rainbow Dash. :rofl:


----------



## Warby

How did it go today, GP?


----------



## GingerPanda

Today was a lazy day. I felt so depressed, I couldn't get up the motivation to go work out. I'm sure I'll feel guilty and go harder tomorrow.


----------



## Warby

Sometimes you just need to be gentle with yourself. Take care, and I hope things look up for you.:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

As I promised myself, I got back in the gym and kicked my own ass today.


*Breakfast:* 4 hard-boiled eggs (310 cal)

*Lunch:* Michelina's Lean Pizza Snackers (375 cal)

*Dinner:* ?



*Cardio Exercise:*

 Walking 2.5mph, leisurely pace - 5 minutes
 Walking 3.5mph, brisk pace - 40 minutes
 Running 5.2mph - 5 minutes

*Strength Training:*

 Abdominal crunches - 2x20 + 1x30
 Leg presses - 3x30 @ 30lbs
 Seated calf raise - 1x20 + 2x50 @ 30lbs
 Leg extention - 3x15 @ 30lbs


----------



## GingerPanda

UGH! I'm so sick of this WiiFit!

I thought to myself, "I wonder if it gives me different measurements if I put it on a hard surface instead of the carpet?" (Even though I have the risers on it that you're supposed to use for carpet.)

So I have a small table that the legs fold in on, and I put the WiiFit on top of it... And it said I weigh 187! When I put it on the carpet, it says 183. So it's 4 pounds off... in the wrong direction. I've been busting my ass and eating right, and I'm heavier than I thought I ever was! :cry:


----------



## mirandaprice

:( well thats always a bummer. Maybe just continue measuring on the carpet since that was the original weight you started at for this goal and just add a few extra pounds to lose? 

Are you going to an actual gym or doing work outs at home? Cause if you're at the gym you can weigh yourself there?


----------



## GingerPanda

I live in a condo community, and we have our own mini gym. There is no scale there.


----------



## ClandestineTX

This is probably easier for me to say, because I was 150 pounds the month I turned 10 years old and have struggled with my weight my entire life... but your weight is quite literally just the effect on gravity on your mass. I would try to avoid putting too much into your weight, and put more emphasis on how you feel, what you are capable of doing physically, how your clothes fit, etc... and I love that moment where you realize someone else has said what you are trying to say better than you can say it yourself at the moment... behold, Fat Girl, PhD:
https://www.fatgirlphd.com/maybe-im-not-making-myself-clear-about-the-scales/


----------



## GingerPanda

Clandie, thank you. I needed that.

I also needed this:

Spoiler


Oh. And updated measurements:

*Bust:* 42" (same)
*Waist:* 34.75" (was 36")
*Belly:* 40" (not previously taken)
*Hips:* 44" (same)
*Thighs:* 24" (was 25")


_YOU CAN DO SIDE-BENDS AND SIT-UPS. BUT PLEASE DON'T LOSE THAT BUTT._


I am SUPER stoked about slimmer thighs. I hate how they rub together when I walk. Hopefully that can get better!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh my that poor squirrel :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:rofl: I have a retort for your thigh-touching thing, too:
https://www.fmylife.com/health/1444188

I read that YEARS ago and it still makes me almost piss myself laughing. Whether or not your thighs touch has EVERYTHING to do with your genetics. I come from a family of touching thighs... granted it's a lot less irritating when I'm smaller than I am now, but they are just BFFs that will touch forever.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Mine have always touched too! But when I gained weight, I put a lot of it on in my thighs, so now they rub together like... I dunno... MORE? It never bothered me until I got heavier.


----------



## ClandestineTX

They do have increased pressure/ friction when fatter, for sure. At my smallest, I did enjoy how there was no irritation from them touching, but they definitely still touched.


----------



## Warby

I would LOVE to have thigh gap. Never had.

GP, you are probably too young to remember this but around 20? years ago there was this woman named Susan Powter and she had a weight-loss program called Stop the Insanity. She was loud with a bleach blond buzz cut and got a lot of attention. One the things in her informercial was when she was recounting her own weight loss and realized that "her thighs don't rub together when she walks!"

I was young and probably 110 pounds but my thighs still touched so I thought I was fat. Now I am 35 pounds heavier...

Bummer about the scale but in a way, maybe it doesn't matter. You still lost those pounds, no matter what the starting weight was. And you have lost inches, and you are fitting into smaller clothes. Go, GP!!:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

*Breakfast:* 8oz 100% white grape peach juice (160 cal)

*Lunch:* Teriyaki boneless skinless chicken thighs (300 cal)

*Dinner:* ?



*Cardio:*

 Treadmill 3.5mph for 1 hour
 Treadmill jogging 4.5mph for 10 minutes
 Vigorous jumping jacks for 2 minutes
 Stationary bike, moderate speed for 20 minutes
 Vigorous sit-ups for 25 minutes

*Strength:*

 Seated calf raises (3x50 @ 30lbs)
 Seated leg presses (3x50 @ 30lbs)
 Leg extensions (3x20 @ 30lbs)
 Leg curls (3x20 @ 30lbs)
 Bent-leg kickbacks (3x30 @ 30lbs)
 Incline bench presses (3x15 @ 20lbs)
 Cable crossovers (3x10 @ 30lbs)


----------



## R_x

Wow your getting a lot of exercise in. I find it so hard to find them time.
Wish I had a treadmill. I just have an exercise bike. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! I have the time because I'm a SAHW with no kids, and our condo community has a gym in the clubhouse across the street from me.


Pulled a muscle in the back of my right leg last night. Ouch! It feels better so far today, but I think I'll take it easy. Limit today's workout to some leisurely walking and maybe some stretches.


----------



## Warby

I am kind of sympathize...I did some hill walking yesterday and now my butt hurts! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Leisurely-paced walking is probably the best thing for your leg (and you can still get your steps in)


----------



## GingerPanda

:thumbup:

Warby, :haha:

Hubs came home from his business trip last night and grabbed my ass in the kitchen while I was making his dinner plate, and he goes, "Woah, your butt is stronger!"

:rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

So I flexed it, but I guess I flexed it too much, because that's how I pulled the muscle in my leg!

:rofl:


----------



## ClandestineTX

It might just be a spasm/ knot. Try gentle stretching after you warm it up with a walk.


----------



## Warby

buns of steel


----------



## mirandaprice




----------



## GingerPanda

It doesn't hurt at all today, so that's good!

Miranda, I love it. :haha:


----------



## confuzion

:rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

*Bust:*

 41.75" on 5/5
 42" on 4/30
 42" on 4/23

*Waist:*

 33.25" on 5/5
 34.75" on 4/30
 36" on 4/23

*Belly:*

 38.5" on 5/5
 40" on 4/30

*Hips:*

 43.25" on 5/5
 44" on 4/30
 44" on 4/23

*Thighs:*

 24" on 5/5
 24" on 4/30
 25" on 4/23


I have decided that calorie counting is not for me. It makes it hard to eat a healthy amount of calories. All I will be doing food-wise in the future is just cutting out the junk food and sodas, and I will just make an effort to stick to Paleo more. :thumbup:

My weight still hasn't budged, but I'm losing fat... so I'm happy!


----------



## mirandaprice

The number on the scale rarely matters! I'd say you're doing an awesome job so far! The real results are showing in your measurements!

I've seen really good results from people who do paleo, so I'd say excellent plan!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well your working out so your weight maybe from gaining muscle but from your measurements your doing awesome! So proud of you gp.


----------



## GingerPanda

I bought a skirt a few months ago, green plaid. It was a large, but I couldn't even begin to get it over my thighs, much less wear it. Today, I decided "What the hell?" and tried to put it on. It was a tight squeeze, but I got it on AND zipped! Had to wear it a little high, towards my navel, but that is PROGRESS! Won't be long until I can wear it comfortably!

:happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's awesome


----------



## confuzion

Yay that's great!! I think it's a good idea to quit calorie counting and ignore the scale to an extent. How you look and feel are definitely what matters here!


----------



## GingerPanda

The only way I know I'm working on my goal is because of measurements and fitting into that skirt. I can't wait until I can tell by looking in the mirror! Hubs says he can tell, but he has to say that.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Believe other people! You see yourself more often than anyone else sees you - so you will always be the last to notice! I've been pushing myself for nearly a month now, and I can't tell at all, but one of my FitBit friends/ coworkers told me today that she can already see a difference (where I can't tell at all, but *think* maybe my jeans are a little looser... it's hard to tell in 16/18s, because there's like 3 inches between sizes).


----------



## mirandaprice

I never noticed a difference in myself, but when I looked at my starting pictures compared to my end pictures I could definitely see a difference then...keep up the good work!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone. Hubs is getting in on working out, so he's really been pushing me. Especially on weight training. I'm scared of weight training, because I don't want the muscles I have to get bigger. I just want them toned. I tend to build bulky muscle pretty easily, but it's hard for me to loose fat. Hubs says I'm build like a warrior, and I have the temper to match. :haha:

I want to look more like a runner than a boxer, but I guess genetics hates me. I already suspected that, since I got wide child-bearing hips paired with infertility and higher-than-average miscarriage rates.

My only grace is that I never seem to look as heavy as I am. People (even my doctors) seem surprised when I step on the scale. I guess it's strange for someone who fits size 10 jeans to weigh almost 200 pounds.



Speaking of genetics, I read somewhere that one of my (many) interesting mutations is actually a dominant trait. If hubs and I ever manage to reproduce, our kids will probably have brown eyes instead of my blue, but they might also inherit my central heterochromia. I think it would look pretty amazing!


----------



## Pirate

I love weight training and despise cardio. But I build up muscle really slowly and am not naturally a strong person. 

Having seen pictures of you, I would have never guessed your weight!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just sent the following email to hubs:



> I love you! I can't wait for you to get home, so we can do our workouts and feel super sexy.
> 
> https://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/pelvic-thrust.gif


His response:



> What... I can't believe you would send that to me. I thought you loved me.


:rofl:


----------



## Cowgirl07

:haha:


----------



## Pirate

:rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Clearly we were meant to be. :haha:


----------



## Warby

I am with you on weight training. Hate it! I have a weird body type too. I can fit in most size 8 pants but I have huge fat upper arms. If I were to do upper body weights, I would increase my arm muscles making them even bigger. I know that magazines are full of crap anyway but I was looking at this model's legs and I swear her thighs are smaller than my arms.


----------



## confuzion

Haha at those emails!

I, like pirate, prefer the resistance training to cardio. I used to love running, but I tend to see more improvements in how I look doing resistance than cardio.


----------



## Warby

Just wanted to check in with you. I am feeling a bit discouraged by my slow (read: no) progress. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know, I haven't updated in a while! But I have still been working out, just not adding it into my tracker. All cardio now, no more weights. For a while, at least. My progress seems so slow too. I just can't see it in the mirror, even though I'm fitting into smaller sizes. It's really frustrating!

I'll have to take measurements and see what has changed.


----------



## GingerPanda

*Bust:*

41.5" on 5/14
 41.75" on 5/5
 42" on 4/30
 42" on 4/23

*Waist:*

 33" on 5/14
 33.25" on 5/5
 34.75" on 4/30
 36" on 4/23

*Belly:*

 37" on 5/14
 38.5" on 5/5
 40" on 4/30

*Hips/Butt:*

42.5" on 5/14
 43.25" on 5/5
 44" on 4/30
 44" on 4/23

*Thighs:*

 24" on 5/14
 24" on 5/5
 24" on 4/30
 25" on 4/23

So far so good, I guess. I'm bummed about my thighs! I really want them to get smaller!

I guess I'll add inner-thigh exercises back in on the weight machine. My outer-thighs get a hell of a workout, as I have started endurance running, and so have been running 2 miles at 4.5mph with no breaks every day. Yesterday was my rest day.


----------



## Warby

Yes, but three inches in both your belly and waist since you started! That is awesome!! They say that belly fat is the worst kind of fat, so that is great that you are melting it away.


----------



## GingerPanda

This is true! I need to also keep in mind that I am 10 days shy of one month of work right now. According to the (inaccurate) WiiFit, I have lost 4 pounds since I started. That's 2 pounds a week, which is supposed to be healthy. :thumbup:

I think we just need to remind ourselves that healthy weight loss is SLOW weight loss!


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely feeling like I see a difference in the mirror this morning!

Three days til my one month Ass-Bust-aversary! I will update with measurements, weight, and new pictures!


----------



## Warby

Awesome!


----------



## confuzion

Can't wait for the update! :D


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm excited. I just realized I actually lost weight. :happydance:


----------



## Warby

So good! Yay for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Operation "Work Out and Get Hot" must be going well. An 18 year old kid (Tyler, of course) just asked me for my number at Kroger. And he wanted to carry the cat litter out to my car for me. :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Go gp


----------



## mirandaprice

Hahaha...keep up the good work GP ;)


----------



## Pirate

LOL! He probably needed a date to prom. :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:


Had to buy a dress today, and I fit into a MEDIUM! I haven't bought anything in a medium in like two years!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Warby

wow! What an accomplishment, that is some definite progress!!


----------



## confuzion

Wow GP you are seeing some super fast results! I am so proud of you! :hugs:


----------



## Pirate

Medium?! That's awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Awesome


----------



## GingerPanda

So because of the funeral and its associated funk, I didn't update this when I should have, but I did take pics! Here we go!

*April 23rd -> May 24th*

*Weight:* 185 lbs -> 179 lbs

*Bust:* 42" -> 42"
*Waist:* 36" -> 32.5"
*Belly:* 41" -> 37.5"
*Hips:* 44" -> 42.5"
*Thighs:* 25" -> 23"

*US Dress Size:* 14/16 -> 10/12
 



Attached Files:







4-23-14_185.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 19









5-24-14_179.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## GingerPanda

My boobs were getting a little smaller. I dunno, they're getting bigger again, I guess? As long as the back-tits are shrinking, I don't care! :haha:


----------



## Warby

Don't think I'm a pervert but your butt looks great in the afters!:flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

Thanks! Much appreciated!

Hubs seems to like the booty improvements as well!


----------



## confuzion

LOL agreed that is a nice booty!

That's some serious inches lost! Great job :D


----------



## mirandaprice

You're looking great gp! And such good progress


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone! I still feel like the pictures are gross. :haha:

I feel like I look better in my clothes. There are a few magical shirts I own that really make me look skinnier. It's nice! I'm in a hard spot though, where I'm running out of jeans that fit. They're all either too big or too small. Oh well! Just gotta keep working until I can get into those size 8's I've got!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great job


----------



## confuzion

At the rate you're going, you'll be in those 8s in no time :D


----------



## GingerPanda

I look forward to it!:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely feeling like I see a difference today!
 



Attached Files:







4-23_5-30.jpg
File size: 135.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Pirate

Big difference!


----------



## confuzion

^^ agreed!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Huge difference


----------



## LillyTame

Great job, hun! :thumbup:


----------



## mirandaprice

You're looking fantastic GP, definitely a difference!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you, ladies! Not updating as often, but working just as hard!

For anyone with PCOS (or just in general, this is stuff is a miracle) get on inositol! Thank me later!


----------



## GingerPanda

11lbs down, 34 to go! :happydance:


Will update measurements soon.


----------



## GingerPanda

April 23rd -> June 30th

Weight: 185 lbs -> 174 lbs

Bust: 42" -> 42"
Waist: 36" -> 32"
Belly: 41" -> 36"
Hips: 44" -> 42.5"
Thighs: 25" -> 22"
 



Attached Files:







4-23_5-30_6-30.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## confuzion

Wow 11 pounds down and so many inches! Amazing job GP!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Gracias! Now all I need to do is clean my bathroom mirror. :haha:


----------



## mirandaprice

Your measurments are looking fantastic! Great progress so far, 11lbs is awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Great job gp


----------

